# Edit GNU GRUB Boot  Menu ??



## ramakanta (Jun 11, 2014)

*s29.postimg.org/tb6fzqp9f/grub.jpg

yesterday i have install linux mint 17 MATE along side windows 7 ultimate . but when start it shows GNU GRUB Menu with default start Linux Mint 17 MATE 32-bit, 3.13.0-24-generic . my point is i want to make Windows 7 as default start (in the first in GRUB menu) . is it possible ?? how???

Also i want to remove  some parts which are 

(loader) (on /dev/sda1) - from windows 7 list.

3.13.0-24-generic (/dev/sda5) from Linux Mint list .

How to do this??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

here you go:

GRUB 2 bootloader - Full tutorial

*launchpad.net/grub-customizer

How to Configure the Linux Grub2 Boot Menu the Easy Way


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> here you go:
> 
> GRUB 2 bootloader - Full tutorial
> 
> ...



thanks for the 3rd link . it is actually easy tutorial to customise GNU GRUB Boot Menu . thanks again.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2014)

^ yea, just edit */boot/grub/grub.cfg* file.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> *launchpad.net/grub-customizer


*s1.postimg.org/bieyrfwhn/image.jpg

what is the use of this two download link . and what are used for Linux mint ???


----------

